
As Sea Levels Rise, So Do Ghost Forests - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/08/climate/ghost-forests.html
======
dpflan
This clearly reduces the number of plants that can't exist with increases in
salinity, but does it increase the amount of plants capable of living with
salt(ier)-water? I'm curious how this shift affects the ecosystem ability to
process CO2 -- let's say the number of "plants" remains the same, but the type
of plants change, and the type of plants with the ability to process CO2
changes.

